# CJ Brown ice thread!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

starting this thread in hopes the "locals" around CJ can keep it updated on not only the Marina but also the main-lake ice. once the main lake gets a skim ice its pretty easy to guess by watching the weather when it will be safe. i live in Dayton, not going to drive up to keep checking until its safe. 

any ice at all on the main lake?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just drove by the main lake on robert eastman rd (across the dam) and the entire lake looked to have skim ice on it... there were several cracks 3" or wider around the rip rap wall and very few open spots in the main part of the lake towards the humps


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

FYI Dink, my pond was only half frozen with skim ice earlier today....its gonna be a little while I think, maybe by next weekend if the weather stays as cold as they are saying it will be. Be sure to let me know when you head up there, I am game!!

Salmonid


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

i live like 10 min from the lake ill keep an eye on it and post


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

dink i live right in the headwaters of CJ... I can throw a rock and it will land in buck creek lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Jerry isn't lying
here is an ice update for the area including cj
http://www.ohiooutdoors.org/sw-ohio-fishing-reports-f9/ice-thickness-around-here-t1176.htm#5309


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Checked it this am. The Marina: The ice varies from 3 inches in small areas to 1 inch of poor ice. Next weekend should be fine for fishing the Marina. The docks tend to hold drifting snow in spots and this insulates the ice. I will admit, I am surprised that the ice is forming so slowly. 2 times in the last 2 weeks the Marina froze over nite..once it formed 1.5 inches in one nite. I checked the Marina on Friday nite and since then, it has only added just under an inch. I drilled about 12 holes this morning and found no consistant ice.

Main lake: Please dont attempt to go out on the main lake. The ice is simply dangerous. I drilled in 5 spots today, the best I could find was just under 3 inches and it consisted of 1.5 inches of questionable ice. Parts of the north end of the lake have been frozen longer than the rest of the lake but the ice was frozen in strips and varies greatly in thickness. There are open spots on the main lake and at the entrance to the marina.. I live about 2 minutes from the lake, I will check it each nite this week. With as much ice experience as I have on CJ, I won't even make a guess about when the main lake will be fishable until I see how she does over the next 3 or 4 days.

Oh...by the way...Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks man, your "ïce-checks" are greatly appreciated! just checked this weeks weather, not really getting above freezing at all, and most nights (for Dayton, maybe colder up there) are going down below 15. maybe....just maybe next weekend for the main lake in the area i fish, just out from the campground area in North end.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just came back from the lake... marina has ice around docks about 4-5 inches out is about 3 inches.... drilled 10 holes in the marina and it appeared to be consistent... but the main lake is unsafe.... huge open spot over the humps... and drilled 2 holes by the breakwalls about 20 yds out and its only about 2-3 inches.... caught a few nice gills and a 9" crappie but the bite was slow


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Im game as well for Ice cats but it will be more than a couple of weeks before I can get out. I'm busy this weekend and next weekend having the snip snip procedure so I plan on sitting on the couch the entire weekend.

Larry


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Please be careful and do not walk out onto the ice in the Marina yet, the ice may be thicker near the dock, but can be dangerously thin a matter of a few feet away. I actually found 3 inches of ice and stepped 2 feet to the left and went through to my knee, I had a good hold of the dock as this happened but please be xtra careful if you feel the need to check it for yourself (take a person with ya). I drilled 12 holes and checked 7 spots at 8 am and found nothing close to 4 or 5 inches of consistant ice. I was there watching a couple of regulars I know check the rock hump. If you are familiar with the marina, this is an area that is only about 10 to 16 feet off shore and they couldnt make it to it. The Ice was just 2 to 2.5 inches thick. They invited me to come out and fish and I passed. They are skinny fellas, I have em by 60 lbs. They even offered to fish me out if I went through...I still thanked them and told them I would wait a few days


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

went out this evening and alot of people were out on the ice... the rock hump that fishman_165 is talking about was right at 4" thick (there were 3 guys fishing it this evening and I walked down and check it myself) with ice and then further out in the open water areas ice was about 3-5" depending on where you went... Im a 300lb guy and I was walking across it ok this afternoon... but as stated... if you are weary better safe than sorry and check it yourself too... that way you're comfortable with your own readings... but just passing along info... ice right around the docks this evening was a good 5 inches maybe 6 in spots... I had a buddy fishing Indian this afternoon and he said the majority of what they fished today was 4-6" easy


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Flathead King 06 said:


> went out this evening and alot of people were out on the ice... the rock hump that fishman_165 is talking about was right at 4" thick (there were 3 guys fishing it this evening and I walked down and check it myself) with ice and then further out in the open water areas ice was about 3-5" depending on where you went... Im a 300lb guy and I was walking across it ok this afternoon... but as stated... if you are weary better safe than sorry and check it yourself too... that way you're comfortable with your own readings... but just passing along info... ice right around the docks this evening was a good 5 inches maybe 6 in spots... I had a buddy fishing Indian this afternoon and he said the majority of what they fished today was 4-6" easy


oooh baby! i may have to drive up on friday and check out my usual area just to see! if its good to go i will be back Saturday. now, if this #^%[email protected]^$#%# Snow would just go away!!


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

Well...I made the rounds tonight and here is the scoop.....I checked the Marina and the ice runs 5 inches along some docks to as little as 2 inches along others. There are some good sized areas of 4 inch ice. Be careful and stay away from ANY snow covered areas unless it has been checked. I drilled near two lakeside docks and found 2 inches of poor ice under about 3 inches of snow. Safety and common sense are the key. By this weekend it will be much better, but its getting there.

Ok Dink..here goes the main lake report....there is still a large open area on the main lake and a few smaller ones. I drilled holes around the campground beach and found 2.75 and 3 inches of ice, the wind has blown off most the snow, which is good. The bad news is that the ice varies wildly in thickness north of the campground point. I found 5 inches down to 2.5 inches and 2 open holes.
I will check it again tomorrow...its getting there. I wish it would quit snowing.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

fshman_165 said:


> Well...I made the rounds tonight and here is the scoop.....I checked the Marina and the ice runs 5 inches along some docks to as little as 2 inches along others. There are some good sized areas of 4 inch ice. Be careful and stay away from ANY snow covered areas unless it has been checked. I drilled near two lakeside docks and found 2 inches of poor ice under about 3 inches of snow. Safety and common sense are the key. By this weekend it will be much better, but its getting there.
> 
> Ok Dink..here goes the main lake report....there is still a large open area on the main lake and a few smaller ones. I drilled holes around the campground beach and found 2.75 and 3 inches of ice, the wind has blown off most the snow, which is good. The bad news is that the ice varies wildly in thickness north of the campground point. I found 5 inches down to 2.5 inches and 2 open holes.
> I will check it again tomorrow...its getting there. I wish it would quit snowing.


any chance you could describe where these "open holes" were? the area i want to fish is directly out from where the old roadbed enters the water at the campground area, just north of the "point".


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

the smaller open area is about 50 yards southwest of your spot. The other open area was further out into the lake almost west of the fist open spot. The ice in the area you want to fish is about 3.5 inches. This snow will stop it from getting any thicker. The smaller hole was almost closed last nite when I checked.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

decided to wait until next weekend to hit CJ. did not drive up due to the road conditions, figured they might not have that bck rod plowed anyways. mybe we will get above freesing (few buttons on keybord uit working, ber with me lol) nd soften the snow, refreese, nd mke ice thicker. stupid keybord!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

any updates on the main lake?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

dink I may be down this weekend, you thinkin bout headin out on the main lake? Weather looks bad


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> dink I may be down this weekend, you thinkin bout headin out on the main lake? Weather looks bad


so long as it gets back below 25 or so at night i dont think the weather will hurt the ice, unless its sunny and above 40 all day  actually think the melting/re-freezing snow may add an inch or so to the ice. 

plan on being up there by 930am on Sunday.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Yea good point your probably right

So you plan on fishin for cats north of the point?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

yep thats where i will be. will have 1, possibly 2 other people with me. will be driving either an old Grey full size Blazer or a small Purple Nissan truck depending on who all goes with me.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Alright well I'll keep an eye open for you guys, going out of the marina or campgrounds or something?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

will be out from the "point" area at the campground.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Friday 1-15-10 was just up to CJ checking the ice NW of the campground area. thinnest i found was 5 1/2 inch, lots of 7 inch ice too! went out about 75-100 yards but was by myself and didnt go any further. a little slushy on top because of the melting snow but still in really good shape with at least 5 inches of good hard ice.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> Friday 1-15-10 was just up to CJ checking the ice NW of the campground area. thinnest i found was 5 1/2 inch, lots of 7 inch ice too! went out about 75-100 yards but was by myself and didnt go any further. a little slushy on top because of the melting snow but still in really good shape with at least 5 inches of good hard ice.


Thanks for the info dinkbuster1!!!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sundays weather doesnt look good, will be going tomorrow instead (sat). if by chance the rain stays away i may just be back on sunday. if anyone wants to join me come on out, the other guy i was going with had to bail out on me.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow sounds really good man I am surprised, bad news is that I won't be down this weekend 

Good luck!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the 2 guys i were going with today had to back out. unless i hear from someone by 10am looks like i will be staying home and workin on some things around here. i hate fishing alone, especially when Ice fishing on a big lake!

if rain holds off till the afternoon tomorrow myself and Chubbahead will be up there during the AM or at least until rain starts.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

here we go again!  heard from a friend the lake thawed a little bit but the majority of the ice made it through the warmer weather and rains. this past week and this weekend should at least get things going again.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

is there a report on how thick the ice is??


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I stopped at CJ yesterday afternoon the mouth of the marina was open, along with some holes out in the middle and most of the west bank that I was able to see from the dam. Nobody fishing in the marina.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

any updates on the main lake ice?


----------



## catfish-fever (Jun 3, 2009)

Call me paranoid, but I would not feel safe on any ice; especially so on a lake that has moving water. I figure most lakes melted to a thin layer during the warm up and now that thin layer has several inches of snow on top. Snow would insulate the ice and keep it from getting any thicker. That and the snow would keep you from seeing any thin spots there might be. Caesar's might have the possibility of freezing again, when I went down there last week it looked nearly completely thawed. Though I am not sure it does much freezing, there are just too many creeks that drain into that lake, so I imagine the pump is going all year. Also to mention the sheer size of shoreline around CC as opposed to CJ. I figure I could walk around the outside of CJ in about 2 or 3 hours....CC would take all day.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

was out on lake today near the campgroung area towards the north bank. 

10-12 inches of ice with a lot of snow on it which made for some hard walking.


----------

